# Scary masks



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I asked this over on HF but I am interested in opinions, on the internet who has the scariest masks? I have looked at Death Studios and loved them, just a little pricey for my budget.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

PeeWeePinson said:


> I asked this over on HF but I am interested in opinions, on the internet who has the scariest masks? I have looked at Death Studios and loved them, just a little pricey for my budget.


talk to jeff at http://www.thefrighteners.com/ hes on forum here


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a few of the Death Studios masks and they are top notch, very nicely painted and nice thick latex.
I am considering buying a few this year from http://www.darksidestudio.com/
I have heard good things but havent bought any yet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought one this year from Death Studios, but I think you already have seen it. But I really love it. I know scareFX bought one. I thought I heard on line that scareFX has a 300 mask, but I don't know from whom.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm gonna pm Frightner and see what he might have. The Death Studio masks are awesome, I keep going back and looking at them.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Scary to whom? CLowns scare some, mosters others, etc.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am looking for possessed looking masks, kind of like Rotting Ralph, which I am considering buying, and ghouls. I am also thinking about having a haunted pumpkin patch in the woods of the trail that they walk up to and check out. I would have scarecrows there and would have a live scarecrow come from behind. Wondering what sort of mask this guy could wear, saw a some awesome ones in Death Studios, as I said, I'm on a budget since we foot the bill ourselves to set up the haunt, then we collect money that night with all proceeds going to March of Dimes. Check out this year's story-line at my blog, the haunt is set in 1864.


----------

